# Suggestions for Tripod under Rs.1500



## Cool G5 (Jul 9, 2009)

I am in need of a tripod for my prosumer camera - Canon SX 100 IS. I am on a meagre budget of Rs.1500. I found Vivitar VPT 1200 W to fall under my budget. I went to my nearest shop & found the tripod to be quite good. I would like to upgrade my P&S Camera to a DSLR in future, so I feel the tripod which I purchase should be able to support it. Please recommend me some other model from any good brand if you feel is better than my current one. But remember, I cannot spend a penny more than Rs.1500.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Jul 9, 2009)

How much is that in US dollars


----------



## tirediron (Jul 9, 2009)

N0YZE said:


> How much is that in US dollars


 
Very helpful response.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 9, 2009)

To answer the OPs question, the tripod in question is not what I would call a great one, BUT, given your limited budget (Aprox $30 US) and the disparity in equipment prices between North America and India, I would say that it's a good compromise. Understanding you don't have the option to spend more now, could you wait for a while and save up for a better model?


----------



## Samanax (Jul 9, 2009)

N0YZE said:


> How much is that in US dollars


Rs.1500 (rupee) = 30.75 USD


----------



## PhotoXopher (Jul 9, 2009)

tirediron said:


> N0YZE said:
> 
> 
> > How much is that in US dollars
> ...



So was this 

I needed to ask because it's hard to answer the question without knowing.



Samanax said:


> N0YZE said:
> 
> 
> > How much is that in US dollars
> ...



Thank you.

For $30, save your money until you can afford a better tripod or you'll end up spending more in the long run.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 9, 2009)

Save how much $ more for a good tripod?


----------



## PhotoXopher (Jul 9, 2009)

If Rs.1500 = $30USD then about Rs.7500-10500 should get you something you can safely use and enjoy.


----------



## kundalini (Jul 9, 2009)

For NOYZE

*Currency Converter*

There are plenty more on the net if you don't like this one.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 9, 2009)

N0YZE said:


> If Rs.1500 = $30USD then about Rs.7500-10500 should get you something you can safely use and enjoy.



OK. Then I am left with no choice but to get vivitar. I can't spend so much.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 9, 2009)

Don't worry about getting the best equipment, but always *get the best equipment you can afford*. If the Vivitar is the best that you're going to be able to afford for the forseeable future and you need a tripod, then get it, BUT be aware that it's not going to be up to taking the type of abuse that say a Gitzo or Manfrotto might be.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 9, 2009)

kundalini said:


> For NOYZE
> 
> *Currency Converter*
> 
> There are plenty more on the net if you don't like this one.


 
:thumbup:


----------



## PhotoXopher (Jul 9, 2009)

I don't know about that either... the best you can afford might not hold your camera, then you just wasted all your money plus risk damaging/ruining your equipment.

Thanks for the currency converter link, I usually use Google but had no idea what Rs was


----------



## kundalini (Jul 9, 2009)

Rs = Rupee

India is +5:30 GMT btw.

*World Clock*


----------



## PhotoXopher (Jul 9, 2009)

Evil


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 23, 2009)

The Tripod is capable of holding my camera tight but due to plastic head I wonder how long  it will last.


----------



## Samanax (Jul 23, 2009)

Cool G5 said:


> The Tripod is capable of holding my camera tight but due to plastic head I wonder how long  it will last.


Since you're using a small P&S camera (Canon SX 100 IS) I wouldn't be surprised if that tripod lasted for years and years and years...it'll definitely out last your Canon SX 100 IS.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 23, 2009)

I hope so it lasts till I upgrade to DSLR then I will get a good tripod.


----------

